# Request for suggestions



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I am a newbie in the field of classical music and now I am exploring the latter with curiosity. Among the pieces that I like are:
- so called holy minimalism like Part (Salve Regina, Triodion), Tavener (Funeral Canticle) or even Glass (Metamorphosis)
- Renaissance polyphony
- Bach - Art of Fugue, Goldberg Variations, Well-tempered Clavier
- Chopin - Nocturnes
I also seem to prefer rather slow tempo (like adagio).

Could you please suggest something similar that I could, probably of course, enjoy as well?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, although I personally don't like it, Gorecki's Third Symphony should fill th bill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

You could try Scriabin's piano sonatas. Generally not very hectic. If you try numbers 1 and 2 you might notice a similarity to Chopin too.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

David Lang's _Little Match Girl Passion_.
John Dowland's _Lachrimae_.


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkW said:


> Well, although I personally don't like it, Gorecki's Third Symphony should fill th bill.


Thanks, I like Gorecki as well. For everybody interested: http://ninateka.pl/kolekcje/en/three-composers


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think you might like some Samuel Barber. Do you know The First Essay for Orchestra or his famous Adagio for Strings?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Being someone who had to discover Classical music on my own (since no one around me will even attempt to listen to it), I completely understand the difficulty of starting out finding pieces you like. If you have one, I greatly suggest using an Amazon Prime Music account and listening to the different stations. If you don't like the track playing you can skip it, and if you really like one you can star it and instantly add it to your music collection. This wasn't the way I found what I like, but it can help.
As for specific suggestions for Adagio/slower movements here are some of my favorites (fyi I tend to have more of a draw to orchestral music):

Vivaldi's Guitar Concerto: Movement 2
Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphony: The second movement is great, with such a beautiful Horn solo. (But to fully understand the piece you should listen to it from the beginning to the end, since it is a cyclic work with a reoccurring "providence" theme present in each movement.)
Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto: Movement 2
Grieg's Piano Concerto: Movement 2
Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto 2: Movement 2
Saint-Saens's Piano Concertos 1 and 3: Movement 2
Mahler's Symphony No. 5: Movement 4

And while there's many more this should at least get you started a little. Best of luck on future endeavors, you're getting into good stuff here! And welcome to the site! :tiphat:


----------

